# Because we're men thats why.



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Me and my work colleauge are always on at each other about who can lift the most. Always taking the **** out of each other, you know the usual laddish behaviour you would expect from a grown man.

Anyway he has called me out, slapped me up side my head with the metaphorical glove of the duel! To which I have accepted.

We both go diffrent gyms so other than boasting about what we lift we dont actually know what each other can lift.

My question is I want to do a "best 3 out of 5" sort of thing with 1RM weight. but do not know what exercises to use.

I was thinking Flat BB Bench, BB Shoulder press( he will win this one), Dead Lift, just need two more.

Any ideas?

Notes to take into account, I am 14 stone he is 16 stone and I want to win! So nothing Leg related.

We are doing this tomorrow.

Inb4 Childish ba$tard 

Cheers.


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Why nothing leg related? Make no sense?

Just do bench squat and deadlift, I hear they do some form of them in competitions to test peoples strength against each other.

Damn it, just cant remember what they call them....


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Trev182 said:


> Why nothing leg related? Make no sense?
> 
> Just do bench squat and deadlift, I hear they do some form of them in competitions to test peoples strength against each other.
> 
> Damn it, just cant remember what they call them....


I will just remind you one moment, allow me to extract from my origonal post...

Notes to take into account, *I am 14 stone he is 16 stone *and I want to win! So nothing Leg related.

So to put it bluntly, I will avoid legs because he is a bit of a power house, I am a cheating bastard and want to win.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

GGLynch89 said:


> I will just remind you one moment, allow me to extract from my origonal post...
> 
> Notes to take into account, *I am 14 stone he is 16 stone *and I want to win! So nothing Leg related.
> 
> .


Tricep kick backs:thumbup1:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Blinkey said:


> Tricep kick backs:thumbup1:


Decent! Me and him are quite close on arms, I will give that a go, or maybe skull crushers.

Cheers bud.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

GGLynch89 said:


> Decent! Me and him are quite close on arms, I will give that a go, or maybe skull crushers.
> 
> Cheers bud.


I was joking, its the gayest thing a man can do. :lol:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> he is a bit of a power house.


You've got yourself into a lifting contest with a 'power house' who outweighs you by 30lb.

I recommend picking your battles more carefully next time


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Get a biscuit.. First one who.. You know?


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Blinkey said:


> I was joking, its the gayest thing a man can do. :lol:


still going in bud, bare back no lube, gonna make a fyyaaaaaaaa


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Squat bench dead clean and press.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Get a biscuit.. First one who.. You know?


Would be unfair mate I was soggy biscuit UK champ from 2004 - 2008


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You've got yourself into a lifting contest with a 'power house' who outweighs you by 30lb.
> 
> I recommend picking your battles more carefully next time


haha **** him I know I can out do him, that extra 30lbs is atleast 15lbs of fat and jaw bone, guy has Quagmireschinsyndrome


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

If he's carrying some extra blubber then pull ups should put you at an advantage.


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> I will just remind you one moment, allow me to extract from my origonal post...
> 
> Notes to take into account, *I am 14 stone he is 16 stone *and I want to win! So nothing Leg related.
> 
> So to put it bluntly, I will avoid legs because he is a bit of a power house, I am a cheating bastard and want to win.


Oh yeah, how do they overcome such issues in the sport....wilks coefficient...


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> If he's carrying some extra blubber then pull ups should put you at an advantage.


Brought it up with him, said anything but pull ups. So chain dips it is.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Unsure as to why his weight advantage would be a factor in leg related lifts specifically:confused1: His weight advantage should be a bonus for him in every lift.

You can't have a strength competition without squats.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

10km fun run


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Max weight floor to over head


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Weight doesn't mean sh1t!!

I out-bench a friend who has 5st on me!!! (and beat him in an arm wrestle)

He beats me at dead-lift - a lot more to it than weight


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just do squats, deads and bench.

Whoever gets the biggest total of all three added up wins.

It's a tried and tested method.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

seeing as though you being girly and not doing legs why dont you add in endurance for the last two?

quickest to do 100 rep barbell curls

the most dips in a minute


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

First to 100 press ups


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Who can squat there bodyweight the most times in a minute


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If no legs then .Shoulder press,bench press and lat pulldowns..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

tomo8 said:


> Who can squat there bodyweight the most times in a minute


Now this man talks sense.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Barbell rows.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well gentlemen it happened.

We basically did the exercise adding weight until the other couldn't do a full rep.

Bench (win) - Me 130kg - Mike - 110kg

Seated BB shoulder press - (loss) - Me 80kg - Mike 100kg

Dead Lift - (win, fav lift) Me - 180kg - mike 140kg (I carried on adding weight because I wanted to see what I could get up to without straps)

Tricep dip with belt - ended up going down to reps - Mike won.

Leg Press - (Win) - couldn't believe it. Me- 360kg - Mike 340kg

Was a good bit of fun, really enjoyed it. thanks for chipping in with ideas guys, he has asked for a re-mach in a couple of weeks. a little competitiveness between pals ay!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Get a biscuit.. First one who.. You know?


Hahahahah!!!

I can't bring myself to even offer any advice on this thread after I saw 'no legs'. Ffs.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

140kg dead at 16st, wow. Does he even


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahahah!!!
> 
> I can't bring myself to even offer any advice on this thread after I saw 'no legs'. Ffs.


Ended up involving legs anyway :cool2:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Buzzz_ said:


> 140kg dead at 16st, wow. Does he even


"bad back" or something along the lines of that was his excuse :laugh:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

why bother?? just go to work with the vest in ur avi mate and he will be mirin instantly :thumb: :2guns:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lads just heard the events for Britains Strongest Man have been changed at short notice... squat is out, log lift... out.

they are going with........

Bench

Seated BB shoulder press

Dead Lift

Tricep dip

Leg Press -


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> Lads just heard the events for Britains Strongest Man have been changed at short notice... squat is out, log lift... out.
> 
> they are going with........
> 
> ...


 :lol: fekorfff lol we are no strongmen.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> why bother?? just go to work with the vest in ur avi mate and he will be mirin instantly :thumb: :2guns:


haha, Might wear it on the next dress down day. Moist staff...everywhere. :laugh:


----------

